# What Did A Real '65 Military Vostok Look Like?



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

A friend came back from Lutsk the other day and brought me one of these as a present :








(picture from Vostok site).

Aside from wondering what the Soviet/Russian "Space Force" whose insignia adorns the face might conceivably be, I'm also wondering what a "real" military-issue 1965 Vostok might look like. Curiously, I can't find any on eBay or elsewhere.

Does anyone know what the difference between 2414 and 2414A movements is?

As always, thanks for any help!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's nice. I wish I had more friends like yours!











> I'm also wondering what a "real" military-issue 1965 Vostok might look like


Well, difficult to say for sure, but it might look something like this:

*Late 60's/Early 70's (maybe) Vostok Komandirskie -*

3AKA3 MO CCCP (By Order of the Ministry of Defence of the USSR)


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Did/do the Soviet/Russian military really run around wearing watches with little pics of ships/divers/tanks?

If they really did it somehow puts the threat of the Cold War in a different perspective. Somehow they don't seem as butch as western mil watches


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe the picture dials were to remind the soldiers which particular unit they were fighting for so that a tank commander didn't accidentally climb into a MiG cockpit or a paratrooper attempt to bail out of a submarine for example


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

psychlist said:


> Did/do the Soviet/Russian military really run around wearing watches with little pics of ships/divers/tanks?


From what I gather, this stuff was/is sold to servicemen as the typical kind of non-issue "unit pride" trash that one sees around any major military. Goes with the tattoo.

I'm told that collecting these things is sort of a hobby with many Russians, somewhat like the craze for collecting Swatches was in the West, and I should imagine the large majority of sales is to civilians.


----------

